# BEST photos Ive ever taken!!



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

This MP-E 65mm lense is f*cking amazing!! These Fry are only a quarter inch long. I spent a few hours trying to get these shots and Im so happy I smiled and got wood.

Enjoy. and comments or critique welcome!


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

Just to show the quality of this lense, this is a photo of my thermometer. The bottom where the little balls are to keep it upright in the water. These shots are taken freehand also, no tripod. The fry are no bigger than a quarter inch.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Those shots are simply amazing. Can't wait to see the next serie of pics


----------



## acidWarp (Jun 30, 2003)

Once again, very nice!
Take some pics of P's


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

WoW awesome pics, I can't even see that clear w/ my own eyes.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

dude, those ARE somw nice pics!
very well done


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Those are some of the best pics I've seen. The quality is literally professional grade.









Makes my pictures look like a drawing on an etcho-sketch.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

amazing, i want a camera like that, how much was ur camera setup? and is it hard to use?


----------



## Glooty-Us-Maximus (May 13, 2004)

Looking at those pictures makes me want to nut all over your camera :laugh:


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Excellent shots dude, composition is a bit weak on the first one because the fish is swimming away from the camera, and the area behind the fish (as in to the left of the tail) is wasted space that makes the picture look a bit unbalanced.

Second shot is fabulous however


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

how much did that camera cost you, and LOL @ getting wood.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Well done


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

Heres one more shot. This image could be covered up by a matchstick....
Thanks for the comments. Im addicted to taking photos now so expect a flood of photos in the next month.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Outstanding pics!

Camera specs please?


----------



## Lyle (Jan 29, 2003)

The MP-E is a Canon lens of extremely high quality with the price tag to go along with it. Runs around $800 online I think. Manual focus, f2.8.

It fits on all the current Canon digitals: the Rebel, 10D, 20D, Mark 1Ds Mark II, etc etc.


----------



## jonscilz (Dec 2, 2004)

awesome pics man


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Holy f*cking...something

Those are some Fantastic Shots man!
Simply Fantastic! Good Quality. Sharp. AMAZING.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Absolutely incredible. I like the second shot and the latest shot where you can see the eyes rotated in the fry's head!


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Very nice!


----------



## creni guy (Jan 26, 2005)

Filo said:


> amazing, i want a camera like that, how much was ur camera setup? and is it hard to use?
> [snapback]867532[/snapback]​


I was just at his house playing with the setup. It is extremely hard to be precise when you are focused that close. Just in case you did'nt know those were fry the size of a matchhead. I'll let channa tell you how much the setup costs...$$$$$$$$


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> Excellent shots dude, composition is a bit weak on the first one because the fish is swimming away from the camera, and the area behind the fish (as in to the left of the tail) is wasted space that makes the picture look a bit unbalanced.[snapback]868026[/snapback]​


Imo. it adds depth to the picture, but I agree the right side could be cropped a bit.

Spectacular pictures Channa, absolutely outstanding


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

awesome, those are great!


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

Wow! Nice pics.


----------



## compton ass steve (Nov 12, 2004)

incredible, thats all..


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

very well done awesome shot,s


----------



## piranhaqueen (Nov 18, 2004)

potm watch out!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam incredible shots
im never gonna win a competition now


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Tiny little fish.

great pics!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

those photos are amazing.


----------

